# Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht



## inzpekta (27. März 2011)

*Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Hallo,

ich suche eine zuverlässige Kinderschutzsoftware. Möglichst Freeware natürlich.
Soll bestimmte Internetseiten sperren und Altersgerechtes Surfen ermöglichen.
Black- und Whitelistpflege sollte auch möglich sein...

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Danke schön!


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Reichen ggf. die in Windows 7 integrierten Features nicht aus? - Ergänzend vielleicht *Windows Live Family Safety*.

Ansonsten würde ich erstmal mit den Kids über einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit dem Medium Internet reden. Separate KISI-Software bremst einerseits das System aus, andererseits kann man jede Software überwinden ...

Ansonsten wäre eine sehr gute - wenngleich kostenpflichtige - Alternative die *Kindersicherung 2011* von Salfeld.

MfG.


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Also. Einen gewissen Schutz hat jedes Antivirenprogramm. G- Data hat eine super Kindersicherung. Da kannst du ggf. Seite festlegen, welche besucht werden dürfen. Oder auch die Überwachung wird zeitlich festgehalten. Das heißt, dass du sehen kannst, wie lange gesurft wurde etc. . 
Zudem werden jegliche anstößigen Seiten gesperrt. Ich habe den Kinderschutz selbst noch nicht angewandt. 

Aber sich über das Produkt schlau machen, kostet ja nichts 

Das wäre so eine Alternative für einen guten Schutz.


----------



## inzpekta (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Erst mal herzlichen Dank für die Vorschläge...

Mit dem Windows Schutz hab ich mich noch gar nicht so beschäftigt...
Aber man muß sich dafür wohl bei dem Verein anmelden und das möchte ich erst mal nicht.
Der Jugendschutz ist schon aktiviert (ohne die Family Safety). Zugriff auf bestimmte Programme wie Antivirus oder die
Eingabeaufforderung sind schon gesperrt. Ebenso darf man nicht einfach so alles installieren.

Aufgeklärt wurde...Auch mehrmals, aber es sind halt Kinder.



serafen schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre eine sehr gute - wenngleich kostenpflichtige - Alternative die *Kindersicherung 2011* von Salfeld.
> 
> MfG.



Die sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Und irgendwie dämmert's mir schon das ich nicht ohne Kosten davon komme...

Die von G-Data ist anscheinend in deren Internet Security integriert, aber 30 Tage testen ist schon mal Top!
Ich glaub das probier ich mal auf meinem Testrechner aus... Daran stört mich eigentlich nur das ich jedes Jahr
die Lizenz verlängern muss... Aber ich krieg ja auch mehr als nur den Kinderschutz...

Gibt es weitere Alternativen?


----------



## Klutten (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Bitdefender bietet ebenfalls eine sehr umfangreiche Möglichkeit Mechanismen zur Kindersicherung zu nutzen. Es gibt auch eine Online-Kindersicherung, bei der jederzeit die angesurften Webseiten protokolliert werden. Damit kann man gegebenenfalls komplette Windows-Benutzer kontrollieren. Kostenlos ist diese Internet-Security-Suite natürlich nicht.


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Eine Freeware-Lösung wäre noch *Parents Friend* - die KISI von Salfeld ist jedoch moderner und übersichtlicher gestaltet sowie bei 64-bit-Systemen vorzuziehen.

MfG.


----------



## Operator (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Darf ich dir nen Tipp geben als ehmaliges Kind gib deinen Kinder keine Kindersicherung....
Wenn du deinen Kinder noch nicht zutraust das sie noch nicht mit dem Internet umgehen können gibts halt keins...
Red mit ihnen darüber.
Oder geht es dir um den zeitlichen aspekt? Das kann ich verstehen..
Darf man fragen wie alt dein(e) Kind(er) ist.
Jede kindersicherung kann geknackt umgangen werden.


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

*@Operator*
Würde ich grundsätzlich genauso sehen, siehe oben - zumal jede Software (die nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist) das System nur unnötig ausbremst.


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Erst mal herzlichen Dank für die Vorschläge...
> 
> Mit dem Windows Schutz hab ich mich noch gar nicht so beschäftigt...
> Aber man muß sich dafür wohl bei dem Verein anmelden und das möchte ich erst mal nicht.
> ...




Bei G Data kriegst momentan für 25 € eine Version für 2 Jahre  Das ist sau billig. Also ein Jahr ist geschenkt. Und du hast 3 Lizenzen


----------



## inzpekta (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



serafen schrieb:


> *@Operator*
> Würde ich grundsätzlich genauso sehen, siehe oben - zumal jede Software (die nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist) das System nur unnötig ausbremst.



Die Bremse würd ich in Kauf nehmen! Wäre ja auch nicht das Problem, die Kiddies merken davon sowieso nichts.
Ich frage eigentlich für einen Nachbarn, der hat seiner *fünfjährigen *Tochter seinen alten Laptop vermacht.
Und nun soll die Software es rausreißen...

Meine Kinder kommen nicht ins Internet. Da seh ich das genau so:


Operator schrieb:


> Darf ich dir nen Tipp geben als ehmaliges Kind gib deinen Kinder keine Kindersicherung....
> Wenn du deinen Kinder noch nicht zutraust das sie noch nicht mit dem Internet umgehen können gibts halt keins...



Mein Tochter ist 15, und hatte mal das Vertrauen meinerseits... Solange bis mir dann gewisse Chatprotokolle in die Finger, sagen wir mal, gefallen sind. Den Inhalt möchte ich hier jetzt nicht wiedergeben, aber für eine damals 13-jährige waren die nicht ohne. Dazu kommt wie bereits von Operator erwähnt der zeitliche Aspekt. die erwähnten Protokolle hatten einen Zeitindex wo Schüler eigentlich etwas anderes tun sollten wenn sie die ganze Woche Schule haben. Nachts um halb 3 gehören die für mich ins Bett...
Sie ist jetzt seit 2 Jahren gesperrt, mal schauen wann sie es vermisst...

Mein Sohn ist 7 und den halte ich noch für zu jung...


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Naja, Vieles könnte man u. U. - gerade bei kleineren Kids - über den Browser selbst regeln (IE: Inhaltsratgeber & WOT, auch für Firefox).

Je nachdem, welcher Router ggf. zum Einsatz kommt, lassen sich bestimmte Webseiten direkt sperren (bei D-Link & Netgear weit verbreitet).

Aber wie schon angeschnitten wurde, die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig (Security Suiten, eigenständige KISI-Lösungen, Add-ons etc.); für was genau man sich entscheidet, hängt sicher auch vom Alter bzw. den "Möglichkeiten" der Kids ab *ggg*.

Gut finde ich in jedem Fall, dass Dir zumindest nicht egal ist, was so am/mit (dem) Rechner angestellt wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

als kleiner junge hab ich doom mit attrib vor meinem vater versteckt (dos/win3.1), heutzutage würde ich nen os von usb booten um sowas zu umgehen, dann würden nichtmal chatprotokolle verbleiben, je nach kentnisstand und interesse der kinder braucht man nen domainserver der die passenden richtlinien vorschreibt, einer lokal laufenden software würd ich solange trauen wie ich daneben sitze und meinen nachwuchs beaufsichtige, nicht weiter


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Naja, bei einer Fünfjährigen - davon abgesehen, ob sie schon ins Net sollte oder nicht - liegen die Prioritäten sicher woanders; einfacher wäre wohl das Mitsurfen 

Mhhh, mit 5 Jahren standen wir noch knieftief im Dreck  - aber die Zeiten ändern sich ...


----------



## inzpekta (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



serafen schrieb:


> Mhhh, mit 5 Jahren standen wir noch knieftief im Dreck  - aber die Zeiten ändern sich ...



Ja..ja.. Die Zeiten sind vorbei... Schade drum...

Aber mal ehrlich! Fünf (5) Jahre... Die kann bestimmte Worte noch nicht mal richtig aussprechen, geschweige denn lesen...
Da würde ich doch noch andere Beschäftigungsmethoden finden und vorziehen...


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Na, ein Wort kennt man mit 5 Jahren heute bestimmt: IPAD


----------



## inzpekta (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



serafen schrieb:


> Na, ein Wort kennt man mit 5 Jahren heute bestimmt: IPAD


Jau, stimmt... Das hat der Papa auch!


----------



## Low (28. März 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Ich würde es über die Hosts-Datei von Windows machen. Meine alte Schule hatte damals eine echt fette Liste. Meine neue Schule ist das egal. Da dürfen wir alles machen, im Unterricht CS zocken, pr0ns gucken hauptsache noten stimmen.

Vielleicht ist das hier ja interessant
http://www.schulhomepage.de/schueler/jugendgefaehrdende_internetseiten_sperren.php


----------



## bluggi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Ich muss den thread nochmal hochholen. Möchte ja kein neues Thema aufmachen.

Und zwar suche ich sowas ähnliches. Ich suche für meine Oma so eine Art Blacklist-Software oder vielleicht auch ein Proxy wo man Die Blacklist einfügen kann. Schön wäre wenn die Blacklist automatisch aktualisiert wird und die software kostenfrei wäre.
Inbesondere geht es mir dabei um abzockerseiten und phishing Seiten. Wie oft meine Oma im Internet surft oder sich Pornos anschaut, ist mir sowas von buggi 

Ich habe mir schonmal die Kinderschutzsoftware vom Bund angeschaut, aber da geht es ja hauptsächlich darum, kinder vor Pornos zu schützen. Aber Abo Fallen sind da ja uninteressant...

Hat jemand ein heißen Tipp?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



bluggi schrieb:


> Inbesondere geht es mir dabei um abzockerseiten und phishing Seiten.


 
Bei sowas würde ich auf den normalen Verstand setzen.
Kläre deine Oma auf. Sie soll einfach nirgens was ausfüllen oder persönliche Daten eintragen.
Solange sie sich daran hält kann absolut nichts passieren.


----------



## bluggi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei sowas würde ich auf den normalen Verstand setzen.
> Kläre deine Oma auf. Sie soll einfach nirgens was ausfüllen oder persönliche Daten eintragen.
> Solange sie sich daran hält kann absolut nichts passieren.



Es gibt aber auch abzockseiten wo man nix angeben muss.Die Rechung kommt dann über den UMTS-Anbieter. Im Bekanntenkreis selber erlebt, leider


----------



## TempestX1 (29. April 2013)

Hat sie einen Vertrag oder Prepaid? 
Bei Verträge kann man über die Anbieterhotline eine Drittanbieter sperre setzen. 
Bei Prepaid gibt es auch SIM Karten die Internet Only sind und man nur mit Internetkarten aufladen kann (z. B.  o2go)


----------



## Amstaf80 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



bluggi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schonmal die Kinderschutzsoftware vom Bund angeschaut, aber da geht es ja hauptsächlich darum, kinder vor Pornos zu schützen. Aber Abo Fallen sind da ja uninteressant...
> 
> Hat jemand ein heißen Tipp?


 
Ich kann dir Spylogger empfehlen. Du kannst dann sehen, was dein Kind im Internet macht, auf welchen Seiten surft usw. Es geht um kein Abo, du bekommst ein USB-Stick und kannst dann die Software auf einem Computer instalieren.


----------



## combatIII (3. Juni 2013)

Also mein Kurzer ist 8 Jahre alt und kann ab und an das iPhone meiner Frau oder meins für YT oder für seine BundesligaAPP nutzen aber halt nur wenn wir auch in der Nähe sind.PC ist Tabu außer wir sitzen zusammen dran.Er hat meinen ersten PC bekommen und die Vorbereitung für Wlan ist schon drin aber bis heut hab ich es nicht freigeschaltet da ich schon sicher sein möchte das da nix in die Hose geht.Die Salfrank Kindersicherung hab ich mir auch schon angesehen und das wäre die einzige Möglichkeit meiner Meinung nach das anzugehen.Bislang hat er aber auch noch nicht explizite danach gefragt und so bleibt das halt eben noch.


----------



## xEbo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*



combatIII schrieb:


> Also mein Kurzer ist 8 Jahre alt und kann ab und an das iPhone meiner Frau oder meins für YT oder für seine BundesligaAPP nutzen aber halt nur wenn wir auch in der Nähe sind.PC ist Tabu außer wir sitzen zusammen dran.Er hat meinen ersten PC bekommen und die Vorbereitung für Wlan ist schon drin aber bis heut hab ich es nicht freigeschaltet da ich schon sicher sein möchte das da nix in die Hose geht.Die Salfrank Kindersicherung hab ich mir auch schon angesehen und das wäre die einzige Möglichkeit meiner Meinung nach das anzugehen.Bislang hat er aber auch noch nicht explizite danach gefragt und so bleibt das halt eben noch.


 
Ich hab meinem Kurzen damals gesagt: Wenn du richtig lesen und schreiben kannst, dann überlege ich mir dir ein Smartphone zu schenken. Englisch und Deutsch, dann einen PC . Am PC durfte er grundsätzlich nur Spiele spielen, die ich mir vorher angeschaut habe. Dem Alter entsprechend va. Rennspiele oder Jump n Runs oä.
Ein Kind würde ich so ohne weiteres niemals ans Netz klemmen, es geht da auch um Haftung, Folgekosten und den gesamten Kladeradatsch. Von irgendwelcher Software zur Kindersicherung halte ich nichts. Da habe ich mich lieber dazu gesetzt, da hatten wir beide einfach mehr von.


----------

